
Where there's a webhook there's a way – Should we prefer SaaS with webhooks? - danjas
https://www.alooma.com/blog/data-integration-via-webhook?utm_source=hn&utm_medium=new&utm_campaign=webhooks
======
jstjoe
This is misleading. The title here is not the title on the destination post,
which is really an ad for this service. It does not address the question
"Should we prefer SaaS with webhooks?".

~~~
danjas
actually, this was a question we discussed in the office lately, we wondered
if startups pick SaaS that support webhooks. I (it's totally my bad if this
was misleading) was hoping to find our if people do actually weigh this in as
they make decisions.

------
hurricaneSlider
I thoroughly detest the use of the thinly weighted Raleway font on websites. I
can barely read it despite having relatively good eyesight. Please ensure that
you're using fonts of the appropriate weight for a given context.

The use of such a thin font as body text on a white background violates even
the most basic accessibility guidlines.

~~~
danjas
thanks, it's an important feedback.

~~~
hurricaneSlider
Sorry if I sounded overly harsh. It just is a little annoying having to edit a
page to be able to read it.

------
ronihcohen
Great post!

~~~
1123581321
I'm guessing you work at this company? You should disclose your affiliation,
especially since this is your first comment on HN.

[https://il.linkedin.com/in/ronihacohen](https://il.linkedin.com/in/ronihacohen)

~~~
reitanqild
Seconded: ronihcohen, expect to be punished on hn when you

a) don't disclose your affiliation (doing that goves you some leeway)

and

b) add nothing to the discussion.

